# Fritz Lang's "Metropolis" with the classic score by Gottfried Huppertz



## Larkenfield

I consider this compelling and original 1927 soundtrack as 2-1/2 hours of exhilarating bliss. I never wish it to end and I wish Huppertz had composed more. This futurist film has been almost entirely restored...


----------



## Jacck

Fritz Lang's Frau im Mond


----------

